

MS Is Still Ruling The Desktop: 42% Of Machines Will Run Windows 7 In 2011 - nathantross
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/09/ms-is-still-ruling-the-desktop-42-of-machines-will-run-windows-7-in-2011/

======
pedalpete
As Microsoft releases more details about Windows 8, can't we expect to see a
slow-down in Windows 7 upgrades and new pc sales?

This is why I think the Macbook Air pricing is so brilliant. They've come into
a place where for about 6 months (starting in November) they will have a very
strong argument for trying out OSX on some nice hardware at a very competitive
price, rather than waiting for Windows 8. Plus you can always get Windows 8 on
that machine in a few months.

I like my Windows and hope to see some amazing hardware from Acer/Samsung/HP,
but I think Apple has a bit of a free ride over the coming months.

------
melling
Now if only they would release the next service pack and make IE9 the default
browser.

